
The Tao of Louis CK (2015) - Tomte
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2015/07/the-tao-of-louis-ck/
======
Sam_Harris
Why are there so many links in HN that have pop-up? It seems like every other
link goes to a popup, or a paywall.

